# Xeon E5-2689 paired with motherboard



## GSquadron (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello,
I wanted to ask if I should go for this xeon cpu E5-2689 paired with a motherboard which has similar performance with Ryzen 7 1700.
Or should I wait for the new upcoming ryzen 3000?
I already have ddr3 kits so the total price for the cpu + mobo almost $120.
If I go with ryzen 3000 it should cost around $400 for ryzen 3600, mobo and ddr4 kits which is more than triple the cost and maybe goes more.
Let me know if the mobo is compatible with xeon E5-2689 cuz I never had intel before.
These are the parts which I might buy.

Mobo:








						US $66.46 |X79 E5 Desktop Computer Mainboard 2011 Dual Channels RECC Gaming Motherboard CPU Platform Support Support i7 Xeon Octa Core LGA|Motherboards| |  - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




CPU:








						18.87US $ 15% OFF|Intel Xeon E5 2689 LGA 2011 CPU Processor 2.6GHz 8 Core 16 Threads support X79 motherboard|CPUs|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 16, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Hello,
> I wanted to ask if I should go for this xeon cpu E5-2689 paired with a motherboard which has similar performance with Ryzen 7 1700.
> Or should I wait for the new upcoming ryzen 3000?
> I already have ddr3 kits so the total price for the cpu + mobo almost $120.
> ...


I don't want to open the links but I don't need to. The CPU needs a 2011 socket and *DDR4* RAM.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 16, 2019)

> The CPU needs a 2011 socket and *DDR4* RAM.



hope it will work the *BOLD* letters.. Unless the OP got V4 chip


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 16, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I don't want to open the links but I don't need to. The CPU needs a 2011 socket and *DDR4* RAM.



Those are Sandy Bridge, hence they need DDR3 not 4.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 16, 2019)

I assumed (wrongly?) that it was this one - 
V4


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 16, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I assumed (wrongly?) that it was this one -
> V4



It is V2


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 16, 2019)

I reckon it should work, do be mindful, that CPU is considerably slower even compared to a 1700. I would recommend searching for a used AM4 kit.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 16, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> It is V2


If it was the V2 then I would have gambled...go for an AMD and a decent motherboard and you have an upgrade path. The old power hungry Intel is a dead end.


----------



## aQi (Jun 16, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Hello,
> I wanted to ask if I should go for this xeon cpu E5-2689 paired with a motherboard which has similar performance with Ryzen 7 1700.
> Or should I wait for the new upcoming ryzen 3000?
> I already have ddr3 kits so the total price for the cpu + mobo almost $120.
> ...



Well the processor is compatible with this motherboard. But the board may not provide you with all the lanes this cpu has. However i dont know why are you even considering this option? You can still sale your ddr3 kits and welcome ryzen 3rd Gen. You can have an edge to do whatever you were planning to do with that old xeon which wont overclock either.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 16, 2019)

> with that old xeon which wont overclock either.



I guess not. Dislike. Lol


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 17, 2019)

I want to buy this cpu and mobo cuz super cheap compared to Ryzen. Doesn't make any sense to me to buy CPU mobo and ram for $400 when I get almost same performance for 120$.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 17, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> I want to buy this cpu and mobo cuz super cheap compared to Ryzen. Doesn't make any sense to me to buy CPU mobo and ram for $400 when I get almost same performance for 120$.



Which is why I recommended buying a used AM4 + Ryzen 2nd gen kit. With Ryzen 3 you might find some pretty good deals in the following months. No is denying this Xeon is super cheap but it's also not going to be amazing.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 17, 2019)

that is a Sandy Bridge Xeon, 
so its V1, 

im sure it will be compatible with the X79 board, 
but dont expect the performance to be mindblowing or anything, 
thanks to the relatively low clockspeed, and aging microarchitecture


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2019)

As with most of the other replies in the thread, I'd suggest getting new.  Even a 1700X and B350 or something similar will perform much better and be a lot more efficient  

You could consider getting an old server or something with a similar dual CPU etc, but that will just limit your usage somewhat and it will be a little on the noisy side of things.


----------



## XL-R8R (Jun 17, 2019)

The board linked is *most likely a rebadged H61 chipset* or similar... I don't know how they got the S2011 CPU's working on these chipsets, but, if you search eBay, you'll see a ton of these very same boards... all super cheap, but not really "right" for the job.   

I'd avoid such boards - instead, I'd look for something known/reputable from the used section of eBay - ASUS or similar.


Also, instead of telling this guy to get Ryzen.. you people could be more.... helpful? 



Edit:  he apparently doesnt have much money - so there is no point telling him to get a used combo for $200+ (plus new ram) when he only, seemingly, has $120 to spend.... so, unless you can get a Ryzen system that will beat or compete against his system for $120 or less, theres really no point telling him to go Ryzen.     Sticking to the subject/topic he asked for help with, may be more helpful than suggesting he flip to something he cannot afford.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 17, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> Also, instead of telling this guy to get Ryzen.. you people could be more.... helpful?



We've answered all of his questions and also pointed out what could be a better choice, that's as much help as you can reasonably expect. Now, what was your contribution to this ?


----------



## XL-R8R (Jun 17, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Now, what was your contribution to this ?



Apart from being realistic in my reply?   Oh.. not much.. just pointing out the obvious use of a H61 chipset.. that everyone seemingly missed...?


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 17, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> Oh.. not much.. just pointing out the obvious use of a H61 chipset.. that everyone seemingly missed...?



We didn't really miss it, it's in the specs of board that was linked. And it doesn't change anything that would be of great significance. 




XL-R8R said:


> Apart from being realistic in my reply?



You know what would be more realistic ? Reading the OP carefully. 



GSquadron said:


> Hello,
> I wanted to ask if I should go for this xeon cpu E5-2689 paired with a motherboard which has similar performance with Ryzen 7 1700.
> *Or should I wait for the new upcoming ryzen 3000?*



He directly asked us if it was better to wait for Ryzen 3000, _well acknowledging the fact that this would be a lot more expensive_. So no, we were all quite realistic in our recommendations.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 17, 2019)

Absolutely true, I have the money to buy the $499 Ryzen 3000 CPU and all latest stuff.

But why would I pay that much when I want to play games and render some videos maybe.

So for me the best choice is going to be performance / cost.

Buying used Ryzen 1600 maybe better. Still not sure though. $120 seems amazing deal.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 17, 2019)

By the way there's another set of boards that support these CPUs that seem more trustworthy (as much as you expect from these things anyway)


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 17, 2019)

go for the ryzen if your a gamer, the E5-2689  is a nice old chip and with a good board performs well but the worlds moved on theres better from the zen and its a investment that will last for a good while.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm going to tell you right now, as an owner of a dual E5-2680v2 setup, to go with the Ryzen build. The 1700x will have better performance overall and the DDR4 will have a longer lifespan.


----------



## Flaky (Jun 17, 2019)

Weren't some of those cheapo "x79" boards so bad that they couldn't stand prolonged load (i.e. encoding/rendering) and just broke? 

Even though the cpu has 4 channel IMC, this board puts out only 2 channels in 2DPC configuration.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 17, 2019)

Toothless said:


> I'm going to tell you right now, as an owner of a dual E5-2680v2 setup, to go with the Ryzen build. The 1700x will have better performance overall and the DDR4 will have a longer lifespan.


I have ddr3 for 10 years. I saw a YouTube video demo latest games and it looked perfect.


----------



## juiseman (Jun 17, 2019)

LGA2011v3 would be x99 based motherboard not x79.

X79 was LGA2011v1 DDR3 Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge

X99 was LGA2011v3 DDR4 Haswell-E and Haswell-EP / ​Broadwell-E​ and ​Broadwell-EP​

Still not a bad chip at all if you need multiple cores and can get a deal on it.






						Intel X99 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						Intel X79 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of Intel Xeon processors - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 17, 2019)

juiseman said:


> LGA2011v3 would be x99 based motherboard not x79.
> 
> X79 was LGA2011v1 DDR3 Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge
> X99
> ...


The funny thing is that the cpu might be v2.

I just noticed ryzen 5 2600 price is lower than $150 already.
So maybe prices go even lower when 3000 series comes out and maybe used goes around for $100.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 17, 2019)

> 011v3 DDR4 Haswell-E and Haswell-EP[/QUOTE]
> 
> broadwell-e


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jun 17, 2019)

You can grab a Ryzen R5 1600 for $80 at your local Micro Center, which I would highly recommend over the Xeon and cheap board.

If you are in the US, but don't have one near you, maybe find someone that does and is willing to be your middleman. I am going to be in the store on 7/7 when Zen2 launches, so if you're patient... I can grab that for you. You also get a $30 discount on 'compatible' motherboards when bundled which however you take it will save you $30 on the CPU or $30 on the board. A Ryzen 6 core for $50 ... it simply cannot be beat.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> I have ddr3 for 10 years. I saw a YouTube video demo latest games and it looked perfect.


You gonna stay with DDR3 for another 10 years?


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 18, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> You can grab a Ryzen R5 1600 for $80 at your local Micro Center, which I would highly recommend over the Xeon and cheap board.
> 
> If you are in the US, but don't have one near you, maybe find someone that does and is willing to be your middleman. I am going to be in the store on 7/7 when Zen2 launches, so if you're patient... I can grab that for you. You also get a $30 discount on 'compatible' motherboards when bundled which however you take it will save you $30 on the CPU or $30 on the board. A Ryzen 6 core for $50 ... it simply cannot be beat.


If you can find it at that price I would buy it right away.
Problem is that I live in EU so I think shipping might hurt.



Toothless said:


> You gonna stay with DDR3 for another 10 years?


Yes, it does the job well.
But I am looking at ryzen chips now since prices have gone down and used ones should go lower.


----------



## juiseman (Jun 18, 2019)

Yep, forgot that. Thanks edited post...

I don't think there is a 2689 v2.

All I'm finding is 2689 v4...and maybe a 2689 v1??









						List of Intel Xeon processors - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I could be wrong; it happens a lot...


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jun 18, 2019)

They have them at that price in my local (30 miles from me) store.

Yeah, shipping would hurt that somewhat...

Sending the board and CPU would probably cost in the $30 to $50 region.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 21, 2019)

Will probably wait for Ryzen 3000 then decide but I still am interested in the Xeon. Compared to what I have it should be way more powerful.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 21, 2019)

You don't even know what socket it is, lolz! Enjoy..................


----------



## gr8bigbelly (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi I’m in a similar position that’s how I ended up here. I’ll give you the benefit of my researches so far.

The old Xeon represents much better value. There’s a whole bunch of caveats, however.

The aliexpress  boards use a recycled intel chipset that has been removed from old server boards. The Chinese are very good with electronics but motherboards are remarkably fickle bits of tech. They are generally branded Huanon zhi, plexHD, or other and can be considered generic. There have been different releases and to get best functionality need to be really careful- full speed nvme for example. There’s no overclocking except for unlocked multiplier releases (Xeon versions of i7 k chips), using throttlestop or similar:






						Xeons with an open multiplier
					

Multiplier-unlocked Xeons according to overclocking results from HWBOT: Bloomfield: W3570 (source) W3580 (uncertain) Gulftown: W3680  W3690  Gainestown: W5580 (most probably not unlocked, despite of one CPU-Z validation; please see also...




					forums.servethehome.com
				




Since these new boards have been released to meet a demand I wouldn’t be surprised to see increased overclocking options on the latest versions, one recent version has power boost bios settings. To get anything comparable to today’s performance on this old hardware you must overclock, but the best of those are still expensive even after all this time. (e5-1650 v2 is $90, 1680 v2 is $200). Alternatively, you could pick up an enthusiast board such as supermicro - ancient and expensive- for the X58, and a Xeon w36xx, overclock using the bclk method which is very productive for those. But so expensive, difficult, and still with a risk of screwing something. (Edit: Xeon 36xx series is unlocked, so could use cheaper locked chip on that board with that method).

So we are back at the beginning, accepting reduced performance for low cost. I’m currently in the bidding for a dell 5600 workstation. Dual socket but will fit a single Xeon such as the 2689. 800w gold psu with usb3 and expansion options, and four channel memory. Bought 32gb of 1866mhz memory for it already, £32 (about $40). Total system cost excluding gpu will be ~120$.

The ryzen would beat it in benchmarks for sure. But on a 1080p monitor they will be functionally identical.

There’s a lot more I could write but got bored of typing!


----------



## juiseman (Aug 1, 2019)

Yea, I agree...with the release of Zen 2; the used Xeon market is looking less attractive.
The only thing is; if you get lucky to find some cheap used parts or are given a CPU or X79/X99 Motherboard 
for some odd reason....they can still win big in price vs performance benches.
If AMD never came out with a competitive CPU. Intel would have never went more than 4-6 cores on mainstream
SKU's. The multi-core XEON's would still be a steal for guys who need more cores with only slightly lower single core speed.

That being said; I still have all E5-Xeon v1,v2's and a few x5675 and x5680 rig's running just fine for general use and light gaming.
So I will wait a few or more years to upgrade.

And I have 3 of the LGA2011v1 china boards and all are running great for over 1 1/2 years.
But yea, they all are the server based chipset....


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 22, 2021)

Just an update after *two years.*
I decided to go with ryzen 5 5600x this year and didn't upgrade for 2 years.
Still have the Ryzen 5 1600.


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 22, 2021)

Xeons dont have much point apart 1) unlocked models (old and few) or 2) absolute top models of the past.

Which at point when it starts to be interesting also starts to be expensive. There is no cheap power in PC.

Damn, didnt notice timestamps. Solid necro.  But still valid I guess.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> Xeons dont have much point apart 1) unlocked models (old and few) or 2) absolute top models of the past.
> 
> Which at point when it starts to be interesting also starts to be expensive. There is no cheap power in PC.
> 
> Damn, didnt notice timestamps. Solid necro.  But still valid I guess.


The op came back and posted,so no necro


----------

